# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  vé máy bay du lịch Châu Âu

## mylinh1402

*CHEAP2GO TRAVEL CENTER.*

*CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP VÉ MÁY BAY* 
* CAM KẾT VÉ GIÁ RẺ - NHANH CHÓNG - AN TOÀN*

PHỤC VỤ 24/7CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT, NHANH NHẤTGIAO VÉ TẬN NƠITƯ VẤN ĐƯỜNG BAY TỐT NHẤT, RẺ NHẤT
LIÊN HỆ :  *3915 2141 – 42 -43 -44*
*                0906944 872 – 0908 493 518 – 0908 131 65*

Y!M : dungpham_vieta@ yahoo.com
hieu_vieta@yahoo.com
ngan_vieta@yahoo.com
dannyduong99@yahoo.com

*Khuyến mãi du lịch mùa hè 2013 ( giá sốc)*

*TUYẾN  BAY*
*GIÁ*
*LICH BAN*
*LICH KHOI HANH*
*BY AIRLINES*



*HCM -  HONGKONG - HCM*
60 USD
22APR - 30SEP 2013
05MAY - 30SEP2013
VN


99 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - BANGKOK - HCM*
39 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013








*HCM - KUALA LUMPUR - HCM*
09 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN


10 USD
12APR - 25APR 2013
15APR - 30JUN2013
MH







*HCM - SINGAPORE - HCM*
39 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - YANGON - HCM*
59 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - PHNOM PENH - HCM*
59 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - SIEM REAP - HCM*
59 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - JAKARTA - HCM*
59 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - GUANGZHOU - HCM*
59 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - SHANGHAI - HCM*
99 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - BEIJING - HCM*
99 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - SEOUL - HCM*
199 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN


360 USD
04MAR - 31MAY2013
01APR - 31MAY2013








*HCM - JAPAN - HCM*
299 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - SYDNEY/MELBOURNE - HCM*
399 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - LONDON - HCM*
399 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*HCM - PARIS - HCM*
399 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN


400 USD
10APR - 25APR2013
01MAY - 30JUN2013
AF







*HCM - FRANKFURT - HCM*
399 USD
08APR - 21APR2013
22APR - 31OCT2013
VN







*DANANG - SEOUL - DANANG*
270 USD
10MAY - 31 DEC 2013
01JUL - 31 DEC 2013
VN

----------

